# Advice needed for opening a business in Cancun



## Brento (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi everybody, Thanks for accepting me into expat forum 

I hope somebody can help me regarding opening a business with a Mexican partner in cancun, Im looking for a trustworthy lawyer and to make sure the business can be set up legal as i don't have residency in Mexico as yet, Thanks in advance, Brent, London. lane:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

1. Don‘t try to do anything lucrative without a residence visa in hand, preferably Residente Permanente which includes permission to work.
2. Partnerships are very dangerous. In a conflict, the foreigner will always lose.
3. If you are married to your partner, your chances are better; a little bit..maybe.
4. Trust a lawyer? That is a gamble too.
5. Are you ready to deal with the requests for “protection“?
6. Live in Mexico for several years, become fluent in Spanish and then decide if 1-5 are advisable.


----------



## Brento (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re Business in Mexico*



Brento said:


> Hi everybody, Thanks for accepting me into expat forum
> 
> I hope somebody can help me regarding opening a business with a Mexican partner in cancun, Im looking for a trustworthy lawyer and to make sure the business can be set up legal as i don't have residency in Mexico as yet, Thanks in advance, Brent, London. lane:


Hi RVGRINGO, Thanks for your quick reply my friend, I'll take note of everything you've said ! I lived in Spain for 14 yrs and it was the same red tape there as well, I'm thankful for the experience to be honest and I quickly learnt to speak Spanish and had the help of a Spanish business friend who taught me that ***** dinero was key for getting my business up and running and to make friends with the local ayuntamiento, lol, Can I ask you what % of tax has to be paid regarding employees wages and company end of yr taxes, Thanks in advance, Brent, London.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

What type(s) of, how much, experience to you have in Cancun, Quintana Roo and Mexico? What I know about business formation is the persons I know who've started businesses, legally, have done so with the guidance of a Notario Publico and in consultation with an accountant. I don't know what your references to "***** dinero" and friendliness with the local government mean, but if they are suggestions for paying for favors and seeking short-cuts or influence, I'll suggest those are things you will want to avoid. I believe businesses should operate legitimately, within the law ... Or not at all. Drawing attention to oneself is not what expats ought to do in Mexico, I've observed. I don't think you will find the best answers to your questions here. On the ground, networking in Cancun is where the best resources are. Best of luck.


----------



## Brento (Jun 13, 2015)

*Opening a Business in Cancun*



Longford said:


> What type(s) of, how much, experience to you have in Cancun, Quintana Roo and Mexico? What I know about business formation is the persons I know who've started businesses, legally, have done so with the guidance of a Notario Publico and in consultation with an accountant. I don't know what your references to "***** dinero" and friendliness with the local government mean, but if they are suggestions for paying for favors and seeking short-cuts or influence, I'll suggest those are things you will want to avoid. I believe businesses should operate legitimately, within the law ... Or not at all. Drawing attention to oneself is not what expats ought to do in Mexico, I've observed. I don't think you will find the best answers to your questions here. On the ground, networking in Cancun is where the best resources are. Best of luck.


Hi Longford, Thank you for your post and your valued comments, I have now found a professional company in Mexico who will guide me with the set up of my business in Cancun, If anybody would like the name please pm me as this Mexican company has been set up especially on the legalities for expats setting up business in foreign countries.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Hi Brento, I wondered when people assumed you knew nothing of Spanish. Seems like the negative assumption was unfounded. You will find that Mexico has a lot in common with Spain, so a lot of that linguistic and cultural knowledge is re-usable.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Brento said:


> I have now found a professional company in Mexico who will guide me with the set up of my business in Cancun, If anybody would like the name please pm me as this Mexican company has been set up especially on the legalities for expats setting up business in foreign countries.


In the 24 hours since you posted your questions, you found a company to help you which you're willing to recommend to others .. without knowing yourself if the "company" is competent or was successful in helping you, or if you were satisfied with the company? No thank you. Caveat emptor.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> In the 24 hours since you posted your questions, you found a company to help you which you're willing to recommend to others .. without knowing yourself if the "company" is competent or was successful in helping you, or if you were satisfied with the company? No thank you. Caveat emptor.


I agree it would be wise of the OP to see how things go with this company before recommending it to other forum members.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would like to know the type of company you are planning to open........


----------

